# Help with vintage, please



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

It is a .38 Chief Special. Anyone help me with possible age of the gun? Serial number is 18352


----------



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Nevermind; answered in another Forum. Narrowed it down to 1950 to 1952. Perhaps the serial # ending in 52 is also the clue to the year? Has serrated front sight and rounded trigger guard, also which belies its age. Damn nice Smithy for $325 if I do say so.


----------

